
A CSS Snippet That Makes Any HTML Page Look Good - lowmemcpu
https://www.geffrey.io/css-snippet-html-pages/
======
1f60c
Very nice. For those of us who'd appreciate a live demo (like me), I wrote
this script:

    
    
      document.querySelectorAll('link[rel="stylesheet"], style').forEach((style) => style.remove());
      
      const style = document.createElement("style");
      style.appendChild(document.createTextNode("body{font-family:sans-serif;line-height:140%;max-width:38rem;padding:2rem;margin:auto}h1,h2,h3,h4,h5{margin-bottom:.6rem;line-height:120%}p{margin:0 0 1rem}"));
      
      document.head.appendChild(style);

~~~
Geffrey
Thanks for that!

------
Geffrey
Hi! Geffrey from … geffrey.io here. Thanks for posting!

That website is a bit wonky, sorry for that.

Thanks again!

